# Would you date your ex's brother or sister?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Since there was the ex's friend question I thought I'd ask this. :b For me, I guess I'd think about it, but I probably wouldn't...it would just depend on how much I liked them and how much they seemed to like me. But I've been talking to my last ex's brother lately...not in that way[well he did say some stuff--that I was hot & he'd like to hang out with me and would come see me this weekend if his car wasn't tore up{haha I dunno what it is about those guys but they can't seem to keep a working car! his brother's car had blown up right before I met him too}, etc.] and I doubt we'd ever date or anything, but I do think he seems more like my type than his brother did, and closer to my age. And he's covered in tattoos & loves horror movies so I think if I'd met him first I would have rather dated him...I dated the wrong brother. :b


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think I could do that, it would be akward for one thing.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

No way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

boredomreigns said:


> I don't think I could do that, it would be akward for one thing.


It would be awkward but ah...If you liked the person well enough & thought things could possibly work out, I guess it wouldn't matter. Awkward is normal for me anyway. :b Plus the fact that I'm sure all my exes are over me, except maybe one, so I know they wouldn't care one way or the other unless they just hated me so bad that they wouldn't want me anywhere near their brother...haha. Which is quite possible, I guess.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> boredomreigns said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I could do that, it would be akward for one thing.
> ...


I knew I forgot a W in there, doesn't matter I can't spell or write for crap :lol

I just think that if some guy dated one of my sisters after me, I would be embarrassed even if I did not have feelings for the guy anymore. We actually swore we would never date any ex because of that reason. Don't you think that the guys brother would feel uncomfortable? I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

asdg


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

boredomreigns said:


> I knew I forgot a W in there, doesn't matter I can't spell or write for crap :lol
> 
> I just think that if some guy dated one of my sisters after me, I would be embarrassed even if I did not have feelings for the guy anymore. We actually swore we would never date any ex because of that reason. Don't you think that the guys brother would feel uncomfortable? I'm probably wrong though.


Ah, I would have probably forgotten the w if I didn't have this spell checker thing on here. :b

lol I wouldn't care if he felt uncomfortable really, I would just think he deserved to feel uncomfortable, if he did. :twisted I mean, he was the one who dumped me so I wouldn't see why he would care anyway[unless like I said, he just hated me so much he wouldn't want me anywhere near his brother]. :stu But it would still be none of his business & he did say I was a nice girl anyway-- he just didn't wanna date me because of our "different" personalities I guess.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My ex's sister is married. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I always pick the wrong sister when starting a relationship with someone who has a sister. 3 months in and I'm like, "Hmm, I'm much more compatible with my gf's sister".


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> I always pick the wrong sister when starting a relationship with someone who has a sister. 3 months in and I'm like, "Hmm, I'm much more compatible with my gf's sister".


glad I'm not the only one. haha...this is the first time that's happened to me though.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

That would just be too close to home for me. For one, anytime I've broken up with anyone, I leave their family behind with them, even if I got along with them. It would be too painful and weird to deal with possibly seeing my ex while dating his brother (or cousin or anyone closely related to him). 

Thankfully, I've never been in that position as just about every guy that I've ever dated was an only :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Think about it the other way LMSA. How would you feel if your ex dated your sister (assuming you have one.)? Not good, I'm sure.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Think about it the other way LMSA. How would you feel if your ex dated your sister (assuming you have one.)? Not good, I'm sure.


I don't have a sister so I'd never be in that situation. :b But if I did and I was the one who dumped the guy and then him & my sister dated...I wouldn't see that as a big deal, cause I obviously didn't want the guy if I dumped him anyway...so it would be none of my business anyway. :stu


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Why not? Bring'em all on, mother, aunts, cousins, the whole tree.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":7e007]Think about it the other way LMSA. How would you feel if your ex dated your sister (assuming you have one.)? Not good, I'm sure.


I don't have a sister so I'd never be in that situation. :b But if I did and I was the one who dumped the guy and then him & my sister dated...I wouldn't see that as a big deal, cause I obviously didn't want the guy if I dumped him anyway...so it would be none of my business anyway. :stu[/quote:7e007]

I think it's just easier for you to say that since you're not in the situation. I highly doubt you'd want to see your ex with your sister.
I wouldn't even date an ex's friend, just out of respect.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> I think it's just easier for you to say that since you're not in the situation. I highly doubt you'd want to see your ex with your sister.
> I wouldn't even date an ex's friend, just out of respect.


I might not wanna see it but that would only be because most likely if he was an ex, he lied to me or something at one point and I wouldn't want my sister with some jerk like that.
I didn't do anything wrong like that, to make the brother not like me in the first place. He just simply didn't like my personality enough to date me personally, I guess.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

How would I be wrecking a family? And yeah I should mention we only dated probably 2 weeks or so. :b haha


----------



## qjuiq (Sep 10, 2011)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Since there was the ex's friend question I thought I'd ask this. :b For me, I guess I'd think about it, but I probably wouldn't...it would just depend on how much I liked them and how much they seemed to like me. But I've been talking to my last ex's brother lately...not in that way[well he did say some stuff--that I was hot & he'd like to hang out with me and would come see me this weekend if his car wasn't tore up{haha I dunno what it is about those guys but they can't seem to keep a working car! his brother's car had blown up right before I met him too}, etc.] and I doubt we'd ever date or anything, but I do think he seems more like my type than his brother did, and closer to my age. And he's covered in tattoos & loves horror movies so I think if I'd met him first I would have rather dated him...I dated the wrong brother. :b


It is a little bit wrong in a way to think you dated the wrong one, but hey, we all make the wrong turn, eh?

Also, it's not wrong to like an ex's brother, it might be a little normal since either he reminds you of your ex and you start missing him, or if he just seems like the platinum version, you know what I mean?

I feel exactly the same because I'm in the same exact predicament.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

We have very different taste. So NO!


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Cole87 said:


> Are taste is way to different so the answer is NO!


Resisting....grammar....nazi....urges


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Certainlynotthatotherguy said:


> Resisting....grammar....nazi....urges


 Are u trying to be rude ?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

No. 

Not that I have any moral objections, it's just that she's not my type at all.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and then if you have sex with the person and you're brother or sister also did, that's like incest


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> and then if you have sex with the person and you're brother or sister also did, that's like incest


lol that is nothing like incest whatsoever.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> lol that is nothing like incest whatsoever.


LOL that is way to damn funny


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ospi said:


> lol that is nothing like incest whatsoever.


it's very close


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It's SO WEIRD that this post is active again because I have been hanging out with the brother just recently...a lot and he spent the night with me last night! lol



Cerberus said:


> Hell no! That kind of **** can tear families apart. Do you want to be a family wrecker? I know I'd be pissed if I ever had an ex and she decided to date my brother.


& it would not tear a family apart. It may be different if it were reversed: if I was the one who dumped the other guy and then dated his brother. But he was the one who dumped me, and now has another girlfriend(we dated like 4 years ago, I'm sure we're both over it. I sure am)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

So I guess I enjoy incest cause I ****ed 2 brothers. lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> So I guess I enjoy incest cause I ****ed 2 brothers. lol


 thats kewl!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

qjuiq said:


> It is a little bit wrong in a way to think you dated the wrong one, but hey, we all make the wrong turn, eh?


How's it wrong? lol. The other guy turned out to be an ***. And not for me.
I get along better with the brother. He's a horror movie, tattoo, death metal obsessed person like myself.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude naw. Recipe for awkward.


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

Fiera said:


> I don't think I could do that, it would be akward for one thing.


Yeah and the other peson would feel like ****.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

If they clearly didn't mind. If the first relationship was serious or meaningful to her I'd probably avoid it. Well, I'd probably avoid it in general, but I don't think there's anything inherently wrong about it.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

savage


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew a guy who broke up with his ex, and then dated his ex's identical twin, only to find the twin sister has a much more compatible personality with him. Then they got married.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy bumping batman. No, I wouldn't. Family gatherings would be...interesting.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Why not? Some siblings have totally different personalities, just because a relationship with one sister broke up doesn't mean the same things is going to happen again.

This is entirly hypothetical of course.


----------

